# Problem: RDP-Verbindung zum Terminalserver bricht ab! (Windows Server 2003, SP2)



## mind_it (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Nach der Installation von SP2 auf Terminalserver (WindowsServer 2003) bricht die RDP-Verbindung im laufenden Betrieb ab. Bei den Windows-Workstations zeigt sich das Problem so:

Man ist im Leerlaufprozess (also es wird einge zeit nichts an dem Rechner gemacht) und irgendwann kommt die Meldung, die ungefähr so lautet (richtig lesbar ist es nicht, da es ziemlich schnell geht) "RDP-Verbindung unterbrochen... Verbindung wird wiederhergestellt".

Bei unseren Linux-Clients äußert sich das in etwa so, dass sie einfach aus ihrer Sitzung rausfliegen. Wenn der Client im Leerlauf ist, bewegt man die Maus ist die Sitzung unterbrochen. Oder auch mitten im Betrieb (User schreibt etwas in Word, Excel etc.) fliegt der Benutzer raus und muss sich neu verbinden.

Die Sitzung bleibt aber bestehen. Also die User fliegen "nur" raus und können dann die bestehende Sitzung dort wieder aufnehmen. 

Falls das Thema doch nicht in das Themenfeld passt, bitte verschieben.

Ich danke schon einmal im Voraus für Antworten.

Grüße

mind_it


----------

